# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear 100W MRF317

## amiga

Έχει κανείς σας κύκλωμα και pcb απο δοκιμασμένο linear broadband fm 87.5-108 100W με το mrf317???

----------


## kostasfra

τετοια υπαρχουν ετοιμα στον μανιατη radio741 αλλα δεν σου το συνιστω το mrf 317 καλητερα να κανεις κατι με κανα blf278 που ειναι 300 βαττ και να το δουλευεις στα 1οο παρα με 317.απο προσωπικη πειρα σου λεω οτι ειναι λιγο επιρρεπης στο καψιμο.δες και εδω http://members.tripod.com/~transmitters/links.htm μηπως σου αρεσει κατι

----------


## amiga

έχω με το blf278 και 300άρι και 600άρι(χ2) και 1200άρι(χ4)!!! με το MRF317 ήθελα να φτιάξω ένα να το χω για πλάκα και για συλλογή! μιας και σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα τα βρήσκω πουθενά!

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

μηπως ξερεται κανενα site τιμες απο ενισχυτη?????

----------


## eloxim

απο τρελο επιστημονα πλατυ ημαθιαςfm_100_426.gifamp100w.jpgrfamppcb_959.jpg

----------


## tzitzikas

ποσα βατ θελει οδήγηση για 100βατ εξοδο στα φμ με 28βολτ ταση? με βαση τα διαγραμματα του datasheet στους 110mhz θελει λεει 7,5βατ. μηπως ειναι λιγα?

----------


## electron

Παναγιώτη πρακτικά θέλει οδήγηση 10watts για να σου δώσει τα 100 στην έξοδο.

----------

